# JAVA JDBC mehrere Anfragen direkt hintereinander ausführen



## toby138 (4. Mrz 2008)

Hi @ all

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem mit meiner MySQL Datenbank die ich mit Java ansprechen will.


```
try {
        zrs = (ResultSet) zstatement.executeQuery("select z_id,zname,info,bild,kat,kname from zutaten inner join zkategorie on zutaten.kat=zkategorie.k_id");
        zrs1 = (ResultSet) zstatement.executeQuery("select * from zkategorie");
        zrs.first();
        znametext.setText(zrs.getString(2));
        zbetext.setText(zrs.getString(3));
        
        while(zrs1.next()){
        zkatlist.addItem(zrs1.getString(2));
        }
        zkatlist.setSelectedItem(zrs.getString(6));
        } catch (SQLException ex) {
            ex.printStackTrace();
        }
```

Wie hier zu sehen versuche ich zwei anfragen direkt hintereinander auszuführen. Das Problem dabei ist das die 2 Select anweisung kein Ergebnis liefert (no ResultSet)

Wenn ich allerdings eine Anweisung dazwischen mache klappt das und ich bekomme die Ergebnisse die ich haben will.
hier der CODE


```
try {
        zrs = (ResultSet) zstatement.executeQuery("select z_id,zname,info,bild,kat,kname from zutaten inner join zkategorie on zutaten.kat=zkategorie.k_id");

        zrs.first();
        zrs1 = (ResultSet) zstatement.executeQuery("select * from zkategorie");
        znametext.setText(zrs.getString(2));
        zbetext.setText(zrs.getString(3));
        
        while(zrs1.next()){
        zkatlist.addItem(zrs1.getString(2));
        }
        zkatlist.setSelectedItem(zrs.getString(6));
        } catch (SQLException ex) {
            ex.printStackTrace();
        }
```
Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen?
Vielen Dank schon im vorraus für eure hilfe!!

MFG TOBIAS


----------



## ARadauer (4. Mrz 2008)

eine zweite Verbindung aufbauen, ein zweites Statment erstellen...
dann ist das zweite ResultSet unabhängig von ersten....


----------



## toby138 (4. Mrz 2008)

ok vielen Dank

MFG


----------

